# tool question



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Local 3 doesn't like it's members having any tool that isn't on the tool list.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drizt27 said:


> I am a first yr apprentice in local 3 in nyc...and i was just wondering if you guys think it is worth it for me to get my own socket set...and my own wrenches ...obviously anything i would get would be fairly inexpensive...since i am just making apprentice money....any thoughts ...yea or nay would be appreciated


For personal use YES, for work use I believe this would be frowned on and not a good way to start an apprenticeship.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep to the list.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

drizt27 said:


> I am a first yr apprentice in local 3 in nyc...and i was just wondering if you guys think it is worth it for me to get my own socket set...and my own wrenches ...obviously anything i would get would be fairly inexpensive...since i am just making apprentice money....any thoughts ...yea or nay would be appreciated



As an apprentice just stick to what is on the tool list. Like Brian said if you want it for personal/home use go right ahead. 


Don't expect to be elbow deep in doing electrical work as an apprentice. Watch, learn and ask questions. Don't miss work or school and you'll be just fine.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> As an apprentice just stick to what is on the tool list. Like Brian said if you want it for personal/home use go right ahead.
> 
> 
> Don't expect to be elbow deep in doing electrical work as an apprentice. Watch, learn and ask questions. Don't miss work or school and you'll be just fine.


Dritz27 you ignore this.

I do not want this to digress into out typical good, bad argument over merit VS union, just a thought. FAT CHANCE

As a helper (I was never an apprentice) I had all the tools on the company list and loads that were not. The bosses took notice of this and I was moved into better work for a greenhorn, I seldom unloaded trucks or humped material, which is what the majority of 1st year helper did on this project.

Giving that little extra can pay off, I got raises ahead of others and had way more experience after one year that most of the 1st year guys. Had I just unloaded trucks I might not have stayed with it as I get bored easily and may have moved on to another profession.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

brian john said:


> Dritz27 you ignore this.
> 
> I do not want this to digress into out typical good, bad argument over merit VS union, just a thought. FAT CHANCE
> 
> ...


 That's exactly what the union tool list is trying to avoid.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Forgery, Are you Peter D?


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Forgery, Are you Peter D?


Only in my dreams.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

brian john said:


> Dritz27 you ignore this.
> 
> I do not want this to digress into out typical good, bad argument over merit VS union, just a thought. FAT CHANCE
> 
> ...



Local 3 is a different animal. He could easily be sent to a shop where he will be doing just that... unloading trucks and taking in a delivery and taking the coffee order. 

My first year in local 3 was different. I was the only apprentice. I never went out for coffee because I was in a secured area that we were not able to come and go as we pleased. And I did a little of everything. 4 inch gal to data. Needless to say my 1st year differed from a lot of other 1st years.

This is why we have apprentice rotations. When he becomes a 2nd year he will be rotated to another shop where he may learn a new aspect to the business... and so on. 

He will also be able to speak to the apprentice director who will transfer him out of a shop if ALL he does is do coffee and deliveries.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

brian john said:


> Dritz27 you ignore this.
> 
> I do not want this to digress into out typical good, bad argument over merit VS union, just a thought. FAT CHANCE
> 
> ...


I pretty much came up through the trade the same way although I was an apprentice, things are done a little differently up her. My first day on the job when the Journeymen I was with saw I didn't have some of the tools I should we took a pit stop at Westburne, he radioed the shop then told me I could get whatever tools I needed if I wanted and I'd be deducted $25 a week until they were paid off, when I said OK he said "The first thing you're getting is a proper tester." 

By the end of the first month I pretty much had everything the journeymen had and then a few little extras that I found useful, and you're right it does get noticed and I was given a lot more opportunities than most 1st years ever got. That and I liked having tools that made my life easier.

Now that I'm on the union side, I still find myself having trouble keeping too the list, things I need on certain jobs just find their way into my tool box and once in a while the guys I'm working with give me a little poke and tell me to lighten the load a bit :laughing:

Though I'm conscious of that tendency and try keeping it in check. Some places, crews are a little more lenient, other places you have to observe the list fairly strictly.



Chris21 said:


> He will also be able to speak to the apprentice director who will transfer him out of a shop if ALL he does is do coffee and deliveries.


I've heard LGLS mention that a bunch of times. It would be good policy for most locals I think.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brian john said:


> For personal use YES, for work use I believe this would be frowned on and not a good way to start an apprenticeship.


Years ago, there was a guy on the job who complained that I brought in a box fan to move with me on the job. He said that the company should supply electric equipment to the job. He got some listeners on the job but I still used it. A good fan makes a summer job a breeze.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

I have no idea about Local 3 so i can't say anything other than get everything on the list. The moment you dont have something that IS on the list, you'll hear about it. That's universal i think...But in the way of wrenches and sockets and what not....listen to the men here who are in local 3 or have worked in local 3. 
As for here in 26, I haven't been on a job YET that i DIDN"T need my ratchet. I am constantly using wrenches and sockets for different installs and demo and whathaveyou. Nutdrivers aren't on our tool listi don't think, but i carry 1/4 through 1/2 drivers anyway and use them fairly regularly. aside from the 1/4 i confess....
Just work hard, and what tools you do or don't have won't matter. 
Just a little tip, as an apprentice, something you should have on you at ALL TIMES, is a writing utensil and a small notepad. the 99cent deal at the rite-aid or walgreens or cvs. the one you can put in your shirt pocket. I can't tell you what a difference it makes to your foremen and journeymen if they are telling you to go get a bunch of stuff, and you start writing it down. They will look at you like you're a genius, and see that you are putting forth effort. What's more is they will think of other things they may need in advance for you to get at that time to, so you save yourself a trip in the long run as well. This has been my policy for awhile now, and it always yields good results. even if i make a little memo that says" 3/8 fender washers, lockwashers, nuts, drop ins" i can remember all that of course, but if someone else stops me and asks me to help them real quick or distracts me otherwise, i won't have to go back like an asshole and be all like "uhhhh...what did you need again?"
Just do it man. Go get a memo and pen. always.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's how it works. If your co-workers have these tools and it's slowing you down to not have them then get them. Next job your on leave them home till you feel the job out. I've been on jobs where the tool list was gospel then I've been on jobs where pretty much anything shy of your own bender or power tools was fine.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> ....listen to the men here who are in local 3 or have worked in local 3.



I like that.

I think that advice should go for each individual local. No two locals are alike... and no two shops within a local are alike.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Buddha In Babylon said:


> I
> Just work hard, and what tools you do or don't have won't matter.
> Just a little tip, as an apprentice, something you should have on you at ALL TIMES, is a writing utensil and a small notepad.
> Just do it man. Go get a memo and pen. always.



Sage advice ALWAYS HAVE A PENCIL.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

brian john said:


> Sage advice ALWAYS HAVE A PENCIL.


When I was coming up I was told that a good apprentice always had a pencil, a great apprentice always had gum, and an excellent apprentice always had a cooler of beer.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

Forgery said:


> When I was coming up I was told that a good apprentice always had a pencil, a great apprentice always had gum, and an excellent apprentice always had a cooler of beer.


lmao
that is priceless


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

As an apprentice stick to your list. There may be a few things that you can get away with, but you need to feel out what the JW's will accept. During my apprenticeship items like a tape measure, Phillips screwdriver, strippers and hack saw were not on the apprentice list. Of course that was 100 years ago and the list has been ammended. When I first started an alcohol torch was still on the JW tool list. Stick to your list, no wrenches or sockets and yes the pencil and pad.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Here's how it works. If your co-workers have these tools and it's slowing you down to not have them then get them. Next job your on leave them home till you feel the job out. I've been on jobs where the tool list was gospel then I've been on jobs where pretty much anything shy of your own bender or power tools was fine.


When in Rome :thumbsup:



Forgery said:


> When I was coming up I was told that a good apprentice always had a pencil, a great apprentice always had gum, and an excellent apprentice always had a cooler of beer.


My last boss said his best apprentice ever always had knee pads and had no gag reflex...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> When in Rome :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> My last boss said his best apprentice ever always had knee pads and had no gag reflex...


The head apprentice?


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

hahah thanks guys...i know apprentices are lower than whale excrement ..lol 

but i was wondering because a bunch of the guys on my job seem to have their own wrenches...and some have their own socket sets...and spintights
even some of the other apprentices have their own wrenches and the like 
so i was wondering what the deal is


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drizt27 said:


> hahah thanks guys...i know apprentices are lower than whale excrement ..lol
> 
> but i was wondering because a bunch of the guys on my job seem to have their own wrenches...and some have their own socket sets...and spintights
> even some of the other apprentices have their own wrenches and the like
> so i was wondering what the deal is


As noted feel it out, BUT I would concentrate on the tools on the list


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Anything that is not on the list will not be covered if someone were to break in to the gangbox.


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

guess i should have clarified better....when i was accepted into the program..the local sent me a letter...and a "required" tool list saying i had to buy a klein tool kit ..which i have. it contains...pliers, *****, channellocks, needle nose, folding ruler, level, jab saw, knife, hack saw, awl, hammer, adjustable wrench,,, and a couple screwdrivers..
so i just wondered if anything else would be a good idea such as wrenches and socket set/ spintights....


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

drizt27 said:


> guess i should have clarified better....when i was accepted into the program..the local sent me a letter...and a "required" tool list saying i had to buy a klein tool kit ..which i have. it contains...pliers, *****, channellocks, needle nose, folding ruler, level, jab saw, knife, hack saw, awl, hammer, adjustable wrench,,, and a couple screwdrivers..
> so i just wondered if anything else would be a good idea such as wrenches and socket set/ spintights....


They said that the tools you buy HAD to be Klein? I remember them telling us that Klein was a good choice... as well as other brands but they never said we HAD to get Klein. 


I would hold off on the other tolls until the time comes when you think you'll need them. For now... since you're a first year just stick to the tool list. When I was a 1st year one journeyman gave me a spin-tite set and another gave me a level... 

If you don't mind me asking what shop are you with?


----------



## Silversam (Feb 8, 2010)

Let me repeat what has been said here by others.

As an apprentice you should pretty much stick to the tool list. If you find yourself on a job where a particular tool would be advantageous and make your job easier AND it's not expensive AND you will use it again in your career AND the shop hasn't (for whatever reason) sent them down - then by all means - get yourself one.

Tools in this category would include a particular size spintight, a splicers kit (electrician's scissors and splicing knife), a miner's lamp for your hardhat or something similar. Nothing too expensive, something you'll use again, something that makes a repetitive job easier and/or safer for you to do.

We're all guilty of using our lineman's and channellock's and screwdrivers for everything, but really - there's a time and a place for everything. Yes it's the shop's job to provide all required tools that aren't on the list, but you're a professional, don't be afraid to act like one.

But again - you're still an apprentice - don't get carried away. You've got plenty of time for that as a journeyman.


----------



## drizt27 (Aug 6, 2009)

i dont think the tools HAD to be klein...but when they sent the tool list...they sent a paper..that had a klein tool kit..and a list of supply houses where we could buy that kit. i know a bunch of guys that came in with me bought it...but i know others that didnt 
am with schlesinger electric


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

OK, whats a spintight?
Is that a regional name for a common tool, or am I missing something?


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

jbfan said:


> OK, whats a spintight?
> Is that a regional name for a common tool, or am I missing something?


Nut Driver.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Silversam said:


> Let me repeat what has been said here by others.
> 
> We're all guilty of using our lineman's and channellock's and screwdrivers for everything, but really - there's a time and a place for everything. Yes it's the shop's job to provide all required tools that aren't on the list, but you're a professional, don't be afraid to act like one.
> 
> But again - you're still an apprentice - don't get carried away. You've got plenty of time for that as a journeyman.


:thumbsup::thumbup::yes:


----------

